# Pain from IBS Or something else?



## 21024 (Nov 28, 2005)

I have had IBS for approx 8 years. Two years ago I had my 3rd child and tubes tied afterward. Since then my periods have miserable. I have constant menstrual type cramping all month but worse two weeks before my periods are due. As well as middle to lower back pain. Cramping/back pain is worse at night. I know IBS causes pain however also have constant break through bleeding and my periods last over a week. Sex is not nessesarily painful but can cause bleeding the next day. I have also had bladder control problems that seems to be worse after sex as well. I have had several different tests done to look for different things Stomach/intestinal issues, gyno issues, kidneys,bladder, back problems ect. Nothing shows anything. My Gyn put me on Birth control which relieved the bleeding all during the month and some of the pain. The pain is still there though. She also sent me to a Urologist. I will be having a cystoscopy done soon. The Urologist mentioned Endrometriosis. I am getting very frustrated with this pain. I do not what is causing it and no doctor expect the Urologist seems to be taking me seriously. Think it is just stress related. I take Cymbalta and my regular Doctor wanted me to ask the prescribing doctor about uping the dose. I feel great emotionally though.


----------



## 21467 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm sorry you're going through all of this with no answers. I hope you find out what's wrong so you can get it fixed. How long have you been on Birth Control? I think it takes 3 months for them to be working exactly right. I used to have horrible cramps, but after 3 months, the BCP's worked..but at first, I still had bad pain. I've heard endometriosis is pretty common. There should be treatments they can do if that's what it is. I seriously doubt it's stress related. That's the doctors' go-to diagnosis if they can't figure out what it is. lol. I'll pray that the pain will get better. Let us know how your cystoscopy goes!


----------



## 21024 (Nov 28, 2005)

I have been on Birth control for three months. It did help but didn't take the pain completely away. My doctor had put me Seasonale and gave me a free sample pack for the first 3 months in the office. When I went to get the prescription filled. My insurance wouldn't cover it since it comes in a 3 month supply. I couldn't afford 157.00 to have it filled. I haven't taken Birth Control for 2 weeks now and the pain is back more severe. I called the Doctor today for a different pill. This situation seems to point towards the pain being Gyno/menstrual related. Starting to feel like a Hypercondriac but have a hard time believing this moderate to severe pain is all in my head. (Stress related)


----------



## 21467 (Jul 13, 2006)

It could be a combination of several things (IBS, period, gyno problems). I take Yasmin. I've heard Ortho tri cylcen is good, too, and they have a cheap generic brand you could buy.


----------

